# Do Kindle Fire HDX tablets have SIM cards?



## Miss Moneypenny

With today's sale and an Amazon gift card burning a hole in my virtual wallet... I am considering buying an HDX with the 4G option. Because I travel internationally, I was wondering if Fire tablets utilize replaceable SIM cards like other similar devices. Does anyone know? 

Also under a bit of a time constraint as the sale ends tonight. Anyone?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

No, no replaceable SIM cards the Fires.  Sorry!!  (Edited to clarify, post migraine)

Betsy


----------



## Miss Moneypenny

Thank you, Betsy, for your speedy reply. You are most helpful!


----------



## maries

How do you get the ATT or Verizon service?  Is there something built in?  How do you turn service on and off?  Or can't you?

I was hoping to be able to use the new ATT plan that is $25 for 1GB that needs to be used within 3 months.    I think you can buy it from your account in which case that should work with the Kindle Fire rather than an ongoing monthly plan.  Otherwise the Rep said that you can add it for a month and then take it off as much as you want but mentioned a sim card so that doesn't sound like this would work with the HDX.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I should have said to Maries that there was no replaceable SIM card; I had a migraine last night and my brain thought one thing and typed another. 

Yes, you sign up for the ATT/Verizon service through the device.  Assuming it's like the 8.9HD, it'll be part of the set up.

Betsy


----------



## maries

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I should have said to Maries that there was no replaceable SIM card; I had a migraine last night and my brain thought one thing and typed another.
> 
> Yes, you sign up for the ATT/Verizon service through the device. Assuming it's like the 8.9HD, it'll be part of the set up.
> 
> Betsy


So you can start and stop the service? If I don't have to visit the AT&T store to do that it would be even better. Although I think I better try that right away when I get my HDX to be sure I can do this and am not locked in to every month.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

maries said:


> So you can start and stop the service? If I don't have to visit the AT&T store to do that it would be even better. Although I think I better try that right away when I get my HDX to be sure I can do this and am not locked in to every month.


Since the HDX models with cell service aren't released yet, we don't REALLY know. All it says on the product page is that you can sign up right from your device and gives links to ATT and Verizon so you can see what plans are available.

With the 4G HD last year, it was a one year plan for a flat rate. Limited data. If you needed more data, you bought it from the device. The year is just about up, I'll be looking to see what I get asking me about additional months of service. . . . .


----------

